# Betta Bulbs: Guarenteed To Grow



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

There are many threads out there about these bulbs that are guaranteed to grow within 30 days. I wanted to know if: 1) anyone knew how reliable they were to grow 2) how to grow them 3) if they did not grow, would the company actually send new ones 4) when grown, how do they look/ how practical are they in a tank
Thanks for any Help


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

I got those, only one out of 6 grew.. the onion plant. The other bulbs molded and never sprouted.
I read up a little after the fact about them, and it was reccomended to put them alone in their own container with some dirty gravel from the tank and water and leave them be til they sprout, *if* they sprout. Also, if you get any floaters, they are duds most likely, but one person said if you pinch the bulb til it sinks sometimes they'll sprout.
Once they come to life, you're good to go, just stick the bulb 3/4 of the way into the substrate.
I wouldn't reccomend putting them into the tank from the start, as the duds can get pretty nasty.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Petco betta bulbs? Out of the three I started two grew and were actually fairly attractive.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice how did you get em to sprout


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I put mine in a couple ounces of water that I changed daily, and put that in (naturally) well lit area. Make sure the temp isn't too extreme though, I wouldn't keep them on a windowsill. 

Roots and some green leaf-like things came out, that's when I planted them. Make sure you have either a rich substrate or are dosing ferts.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok do i need ferts to sprout?


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

I used to have those, I think 2 out of 4 sprouted. The company did send me a replacement for one that didn't sprout. This was in a simple unheated bowl, at the time, with gravel and a betta. Did fine.

These days it's simpler to just get a nice Java fern and be done with it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

They don't need ferts to sprout since all the needed energy and nutrition is in the bulb, but they do need it to see good growth. 

I really liked how they turned out. Much more unique and faster growing then java ferns.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, of course, pretty much everything does "better" with good lighting and ferts, the point is it's not _needed_ simply to have a viable plant.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok im currently trying to grow them half in gravel, few inhes of water, is this good or no?


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Possibly? It's been a while since I grew mine. Pretty sure I just did whatever it said on the package, and it came out fine. Eventually. Takes a while to get going, so be prepared to be patient.


----------

